
How Fast Do Friendfeed Results Appear in Google Web Search? - stakent
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2010-01-25-n52.html
======
mahmud
I was googling for an algorithm 2 days ago and the first result matched word
for word my exact question. Turns out someone in IRC pasted a solution for my
question in lisppaste, and google archived it already before I had a chance to
read the IRC reply. Freaky.

